# Focke-Wulf Ta152



## Snautzer01 (Sep 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice! That's a new one to me.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2016)

Good shot!


----------



## chuter (Sep 17, 2016)

Hehe. The towbar (steering bar) is upside down.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2017)

Prototype V7

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 31, 2017)

http://www.germanluftwaffe.com/arch...f/Ta 152/Focke_Wulf_Ta152_Werkzeichnungen.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2017)

Good one, Ta154 tail in the background.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 26, 2019)

4309 Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf Tank Ta 152 H Werknummer Rumpfband | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

4310 Foto Flugzeug Focke Wulf Tank Ta 152 H Beute französische Kennung | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2021)

World War Two Photograph. | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2021)

Quite well-known shot.


----------



## Tony Kambic (Feb 12, 2021)

Wow. Robust image and clearly see the hydraulic landing gear retraction cylinder as opposed to conventional FW electric retraction arm.


----------



## Tony Kambic (Feb 12, 2021)

Many years ago at Garber.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 12, 2021)

johnbr said:


> http://www.germanluftwaffe.com/archiv/Dokumente/ABC/f/FockeWulf/Ta 152/Focke_Wulf_Ta152_Werkzeichnungen.pdf
> View attachment 381705



Oh that's an odd one. What is the story of this one? A test aircraft?


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 12, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> Oh that's an odd one. What is the story of this one? A test aircraft?



From the Focke-Wulf Ta152 by Hitchcock: _"The Fw190 V21, W. Nr. 0043, TI+IH, was similar to the V19 and V20, but it was considered the definitive engine development prototype. It was not only pressurized, and constructed of Dural, but at some stage was to have been equipped with armament comprised of two cowl-mounted MG 131, two MG 151s in the wing roots plus an engine-mounted MG 151 cannon. Provision for optional outer wing cannon (MG 151) was also planned. This prototype, completed in the autumn of 1943 and following cabin pressurization tests in November, was flight-cleared a few months later and flying for the first time on 13 March, 1944. It was powered by a Jumo 213 CV and fitted with the novel exhaust flame suppression system and was also intended to flight-test new advanced engines including the Jumo 222._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

*PHOTO* Captured German Ta-152 Fighter Aircraft - Excellent! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## MIflyer (Mar 21, 2021)

Sectionals are fun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 3, 2021)

*PHOTO* German Luftwaffe Focke Wulf Ta152 Fighter in Combat - Excellent | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 3, 2021)

Excellent!


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2021)

Great shot


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 6, 2022)

*PHOTO* Captured Luftwaffe Focke Wulf TA-152 Fighters in Germany ~ | eBay


A scarce image of captured German Luftwaffe Ta-152 fighters in Germany.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

GH+KS repro post war
















*PHOTO* Luftwaffe Focke Wulf TA-152 Fighter Plane in Combat or Captured | eBay


A scarce image of a captured German Luftwaffe Ta-152 fighter.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

T2-112 wrknr 150003 Park Ridge Illnois 1950 (?) Post war repro




















*PHOTO* Captured Luftwaffe Focke Wulf TA-152 Fighter Plane JG-301 | eBay


A scarce image of a captured German Luftwaffe Ta-152 fighter. Note the bio information on the reverse.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 25, 2022)

Good shots!


----------

